# Calabria out tre mesi. Kjaer 15 giorni. Saele 6-8 settimane.



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.

Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.

News precedenti

Calciomercato.com: Calabria ha riportato una lesione miotendinea prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia destra.

Kjaer una lesione di basso grado del bicipite femorale destro. Nuovi controlli tra una settimana


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


sto minkia di Calabria c'ha il vizio di saltare qualche mesetto all'anno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Vendere, vendere a giugno e acquistare un terzino come si deve.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Ottobre 2022)

Direi che comunque con Kalulu/Dest per ora siamo ancora coperti a destra.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Non so voi ma in campionato vista l'abbondanza di mezzali e trequartisti e l'assenza di esterni destri passerei al 4321 con uno tra pobega/krunic/vranckx ad affiancare Bennacer e Tonali mentre dietro Giroud metto Leao e uno tra cdk/brahim/Adli


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Che strage... speriamo sto Sergio Destino si svegli fuori

Meno male c'è la sosta dei mondiali....

Comunque una vera sfiga aver fuori sia Calabria che Florenzi, ci giochiamo parecchio nel prossimo mese.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Ottobre 2022)

Bel casotto. Tre mesi con quella sciagura di Dest


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Direi che comunque con Kalulu/Dest per ora siamo ancora coperti a destra.


assolutamente no visto che se metti Kalulu terzino, ruolo dove rende decisamente meno rispetto al centrale, poi in difesa devi schierare il quarto o il quinto nelle gerarchie


----------



## Andris (3 Ottobre 2022)

tre mesi ???
praticamente lo stesso infortunio di Florenzi, pochi giorni dopo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


dispiace per kjaer ma speravo molto di più, quando gioca lui è un disastro e pioli lo sappiamo che non ha le palle di tener giù certa gente, ci sta rovinando la stagione.

calabria si sapeva, assenza che peserà così come saele.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...



Fascia destra complimentante auto annientata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sto minkia di Calabria c'ha il vizio di saltare qualche mesetto all'anno


si sa che è un rottame. niente di nuovo.


----------



## sunburn (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque una vera sfiga aver fuori sia Calabria che Florenzi


Non è sfiga. Gli infortuni di Calabria e Florenzi(e Kjaer) erano scontatissimi. Io l’ho scritto a luglio che tra ottobre e novembre saremmo stati in “emergenza difesa”.
Anche il fatto che si facciano male insieme è normale: si fa male uno, l’altro deve fare gli straordinari e si rompe.
Hanno deciso di iniziare la stagione così e vabbè. Anzi ci è anche andata “bene” che Florenzi si sia spaccato col mercato ancora aperto, se no non avremmo avuto neanche Dest.
Non faccio nomi per non essere accusato di essere lo stregone di Pogba, ma ci sono altri due titolari che stanno giocando davvero troppo a causa di scelte fatte durante il calciomercato estivo. Speriamo bene!


----------



## kYMERA (3 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> assolutamente no visto che se metti Kalulu terzino, ruolo dove rende decisamente meno rispetto al centrale, poi in difesa devi schierare il quarto o il quinto nelle gerarchie


Perchè quarto e quinto? Guarda che Kalulu è stato preso per fare il terzino non il centrale. In più hai anche Thiaw e Gabbia. 4 centrali + Kalulu eventualmente quando gioca Dest.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè quarto e quinto? Guarda che Kalulu è stato preso per fare il terzino non il centrale. In più hai anche Thiaw e Gabbia. 4 centrali + Kalulu eventualmente quando gioca Dest.


Kalulu è stato preso 2 anni e mezzo fa per fare il terzino perchè nelle giovanili faceva quello. Da noi ha dimostrato decine di volte che rende meglio da centrale.
Ps se metti kalulu terzino poi sei obbligato a mettere gabbia/thiaw affianco di Tomori


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è sfiga. Gli infortuni di Calabria e Florenzi(e Kjaer) erano scontatissimi. Io l’ho scritto a luglio che tra ottobre e novembre saremmo stati in “emergenza difesa”.
> Anche il fatto che si facciano male insieme è normale: si fa male uno, l’altro deve fare gli straordinari e si rompe.
> Hanno deciso di iniziare la stagione così e vabbè. Anzi ci è anche andata “bene” che Florenzi si sia spaccato col mercato ancora aperto, se no non avremmo avuto neanche Dest.
> Non faccio nomi per non essere accusato di essere lo stregone di Pogba, ma ci sono altri due titolari che stanno giocando davvero troppo a causa di scelte fatte durante il calciomercato estivo. Speriamo bene!


Io ci ho vinto 2 fantacalci consecutivi con Davidino Calabria ( chiamato anche Calabria sei e mezzo) e diverse migliaia di euri  , ti garantisco che stavo sempre con l' ansia perchè so della sua fragilità, ma ne ha saltate poche.

Sembra sia sempre rotto, in realtà è sempre mezzo morto ma poi gioca.

Cosi a memoria ne ha saltate una quindicina in 2 stagioni di campionato, che per carità, adesso che lo scrivo non sono nemmeno poche eh.

Oppure la mia aspettativa era peggiore e l' effetto psicologico mi fa sottostimare il problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


Bisogna stringere i denti fino al mondiale.
Credo l'obiettivo sia superare il girone champions e restare nei piani alti della classifica.
I conti veri li faremo da gennaio in poi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dispiace per kjaer ma speravo molto di più, quando gioca lui è un disastro e pioli lo sappiamo che non ha le palle di tener giù certa gente, ci sta rovinando la stagione.
> 
> *calabria si sapeva*, assenza che peserà così come saele.



La cosa buffa è che tutti ci aspettavamo l'infortunio di Calabria fin da luglio.
Il ragazzo è fatto di cristallo.

Però la parte più sorprendente è aver riscattato Florenzi, un altro che a infortuni non è secondo a nessuno    
Ma anche qui nessuna parola per il garante, lui non si tocca e non commette mai errori.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


Il 18 gennaio c'è la Supercoppa, Davidino cerca di tornare al 100% da bravo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa buffa è che tutti ci aspettavamo l'infortunio di Calabria fin da luglio.
> Il ragazzo è fatto di cristallo.
> 
> Però la parte più sorprendente è aver riscattato Florenzi, un altro che a infortuni non è secondo a nessuno
> Ma anche qui nessuna parola per il garante, lui non si tocca e non commette mai errori.


florenzi è un'operazione vergognosa ai livelli di mandzukic.


----------



## alexxx19 (3 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> florenzi è un'operazione vergognosa ai livelli di mandzukic.



beh scusa dopo la serenata che ha fatto a maldini per farsi riscattare, tu non l' avresti fatto??


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

I prossimi a frantumarsi saranno Leao e Giroud, matematico, visto che di fatto non hanno avuto ricambi per una decina di partite


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


Ma io non sapevo nemmeno fosse possibile rompersi tutte queste cose in una coscia.

Vabbè se non siamo in emergenza, non ci sentiamo contenti


----------



## Kayl (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I prossimi a frantumarsi saranno Leao e Giroud, matematico, visto che di fatto non hanno avuto ricambi per una decina di partite


Il rientro di rebic e origi dovrebbe essere provvidenziale proprio in tal senso.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...



Kjaer è dall'estate che dico che è a fine carriera (lo stesso dicasi per Florenzi, ormai).
L'estate prossima toccherà rinforzarsi un po' anche in difesa... Ciao core...


----------



## Solo (3 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma in campionato vista l'abbondanza di mezzali e trequartisti e l'assenza di esterni destri passerei al 4321 con uno tra pobega/krunic/vranckx ad affiancare Bennacer e Tonali mentre dietro Giroud metto Leao e uno tra cdk/brahim/Adli


Concordo. Io ho fondato il partito del "4-3-quello che vuoi" 

Basta che sfruttiamo l'infortunio di Saele per pensionare Messias e mettere dentro il terzo centrocampista. Poi Leao-CDK-Giroud li metta come vuole.


----------



## Solo (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


Malissimo.

Calabria ha lo stesso tipo di infortunio di Origi. Solo che Origi l'ha avuto al retto, Calabria al bicipite...

Se guardate la fatica boia che sta facendo Divock a rientrare direi che bisogna incrociare tutto l'incrociabile per l'esplosione di Dest.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma in campionato vista l'abbondanza di mezzali e trequartisti e l'assenza di esterni destri passerei al 4321 con uno tra pobega/krunic/vranckx ad affiancare Bennacer e Tonali mentre dietro Giroud metto Leao e uno tra cdk/brahim/Adli


quale schema usare non saprei 
sarei curioso di vederci giocare con la difesa a tre
la cosa sicura e che il centrocampo a due ci sta distruggendo


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Forse è già stato scritto.

Ma si è rotto Calabria.

Florenzi è rotto, Kjaer è rotto e quindi non puo' giocare Kalulu come terzino, Saelemaker che è soluzione di emergenza è rotto, Theo è rotto e quindi siamo senza terzini del tutto.

Incredibile come si siano allineati gli astri


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa buffa è che tutti ci aspettavamo l'infortunio di Calabria fin da luglio.
> Il ragazzo è fatto di cristallo.
> 
> Però la parte più sorprendente è aver riscattato Florenzi, un altro che a infortuni non è secondo a nessuno
> Ma anche qui nessuna parola per il garante, lui non si tocca e non commette mai errori.


Questa somiglia un po' all'aver acquistato Giroud per far rifiatare Ibra lo scorso anno.
Poi per fortuna il francese nonostante l'età è integro.


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse è già stato scritto.
> 
> Ma si è rotto Calabria.
> 
> ...


Tu non hai capito che Theo ha perso la titolarità perché non può competere con Fode.


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vendere, vendere a giugno e acquistare un terzino come si deve.


Ma cosa vendi che è uno dei pochi team formed che abbiamo... già così le liste sono una tragedia, ci manca solo che vendiamo i pochi che ci aiutano.


----------



## ROQ (3 Ottobre 2022)

Calabria lo "amo" dal punto di vista umano, ma il titolare a destra deve essere Kalulu, da sempre, suo ruolo naturale e fuoriclasse ovunque giochi, inoltre e troppo simile a Tomori e per quanto siano forti non sono la coppia ideale contro tutti i tipi di attaccanti, il top è un Kjaer in forma, e si spera in Thiaw che ovviamente ha piu potenziale del buon Calabria. Dest spero di vederlo spesso a sinistra ma temo che Kalulu raramente verrà riproposto a destra ormai...


----------



## sampapot (3 Ottobre 2022)

il gioco di Pioli è molto dispendioso e se non hai il fisico adatto, rischi di romperti (se ci badate sono quasi tutti infortuni muscolari, a parte Saele...legamento e Rebic...ernia), in più aggiungete partite ogni 3 giorni, i muscoli non fanno in tempo a defaticarsi e quindi le fibre muscolari raggiungono facilmente il punto di rottura


----------



## David Drills (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ma tradotto è uno strappo o si è lesionato il tendine? E' incredibile come due terzini destri abbiano avuto lo stesso identico infortunio a poche settimane di distanza.


----------



## TheKombo (3 Ottobre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> il gioco di Pioli è molto dispendioso e se non hai il fisico adatto, rischi di romperti (se ci badate sono quasi tutti infortuni muscolari, a parte Saele...legamento e Rebic...ernia), in più aggiungete partite ogni 3 giorni, i muscoli non fanno in tempo a defaticarsi e quindi le fibre muscolari raggiungono facilmente il punto di rottura


Potrebbe anche essere, ma più che il gioco credo siano soprattutto le caratteristiche fisiche di alcuni giocatori. Alcuni hanno una storia d'infortuni abbastanza esplicativa a riguardo.


----------



## R41D3N (3 Ottobre 2022)

Tremo per la coppia Tonali/Bennacer attesa da un vero tour de force. Non vi dico nemmeno quanto ci sarebbe servito il buon Kessie che era completamente immune agli infortuni.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tu non hai capito che Theo ha perso la titolarità perché non può competere con Fode.


ballo ballo ballo ca-po-lavoorooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


Un'altra strage insomma.

Cambieremo modulo mi sa.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Ottobre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Tremo per la coppia Tonali/Bennacer attesa da un vero tour de force. Non vi dico nemmeno quanto ci sarebbe servito il buon Kessie che era completamente immune agli infortuni.


ma baka ha la peste ?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I prossimi a frantumarsi saranno Leao e Giroud, matematico, visto che di fatto non hanno avuto ricambi per una decina di partite


----------



## sampapot (3 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Ottobre 2022)

E' ricominciato il valzer dei bicipiti femorali salterini


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Sky sulle condizioni di Calabri e Kjaer. Secondo l'emittente, il terzino tornerà in campo solo tra tre mesi. Kjaer invece rientrerà tra due settimane.
> 
> Saele invece rientrerà tra 6-8 settimane.
> 
> ...


Ma quando ci sarò una seria e serena valutazione sulla preparazione atletico-muscolare dei giocatori?
S'è parlato dei campi di Milanello in passato, ma o non era quello il problema oppure sono rimasti com'erano.
Per me sono i preparatori atletici o il Milan-lab dietro questa catena impressionante.

E non mi si venga a dire che sono infortuni da contrasti ecc. non siamo gli unici a subire falli in serie A e ci sono squadre che corrono e contrastano anche molto più di noi senza avere la squadra falcidiata già ad inizio anno. Un anno può essere un caso, il secondo una sfortunata coincidenza... dal terzo anno in poi ci sono delle domande da farsi senza dare colpe a mamme voodoo ed acciughine varie...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma quando ci sarò una seria e serena valutazione sulla preparazione atletico-muscolare dei giocatori?
> S'è parlato dei campi di Milanello in passato, ma o non era quello il problema oppure sono rimasti com'erano.
> Per me sono i preparatori atletici o il Milan-lab dietro questa catena impressionante.
> 
> E non mi si venga a dire che sono infortuni da contrasti ecc. non siamo gli unici a subire falli in serie A e ci sono squadre che corrono e contrastano anche molto più di noi senza avere la squadra falcidiata già ad inizio anno. Un anno può essere un caso, il secondo una sfortunata coincidenza... dal terzo anno in poi ci sono delle domande da farsi senza dare colpe a mamme voodoo ed acciughine varie...


Noi però corriamo fino alla fine.

E nel girone di ritorno l' anno scorso non ricordo infortuni.

Non vorrei sia quasi un rischio calcolato...


----------



## EmmePi (4 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Noi però corriamo fino alla fine.
> 
> E nel girone di ritorno l' anno scorso non ricordo infortuni.
> 
> Non vorrei sia quasi un rischio calcolato...


Non siamo gli unici a correre 90 minuti, esempio l'Atalanta, l'Udinese, anche i cuginastri corrono 90 e oltre (quest'ultimi spesso per riacciuffare vanamente il risultato) e non devono giocare ai 4 cantoni per fare la formazione...


----------

